# What is the worst injury you have had?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

for me - just a few cuts and bruises.


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

Broke 4 bones (pelvis,arm,wrist, thumb) in a climbing fall. All healed ok


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

where to start!

- pec tendon ripped off the muscle. body responded really well to weight training and gained strength fast, but as muscles grew and got stronger tendons obviously take a lot longer to strengthen and it gave way.
(at the end of 2010)

- had a seizure while i was sleeping a year ago, shoulder dislocated (posterior dislocation) during the fit but i was 110kg at the time and carrying a lot of size which put more force into the dislocation the doc told me and this caused the joint to fracture too and badly damage the cartilage. need an op to clear the bone debris surrounding the joint.

- i also tore my tricep tendon off the muscle entirely during the same seizure, again because of excess force during the fit.

....and thats pretty much it!
but you gotta keep doing what you do - never give up!


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> yea muscles get strong and big in no time, but fcking tendons and joints betray you


you into bodybuilding Bucky?
im a big fan of Petar Klančir from Croatia, not far from Slovakia i think.
you heard of him?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tore quad muscle off the bone
Ripped my knee open to the Patella 
Broken wrist


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Fractured skull.


My injury was the reason the council decided to put rubber surfaces underneath the swings in the local park. I feel strangely proud of that 8)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've dislocated my left knee twice, outside that a broken knuckle


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Broke some bones in my hand and wrist. This was 2 years ago, and it hasn't healed correctly, so I'll probably have to get surgery. To this day, my thumb still doesn't bend all the way (that joint was broken and dislocated), I have a bone near my index finger that sticks out in a weird way, and my wrist hurts when I move it a certain way and can't handle a lot of weight.

I once also dislocated my shoulder and I currently have a knee injury, but the doctors I've seen don't know what's wrong with it.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Im prone to spraining my ankle..alot. So luckily that was the worst Ive experienced.


----------



## Ellethwyn (Nov 2, 2014)

Severe burns, third and fourth degree on my hand and arm. I fell into a campfire when I was 3. My mother says she is so thankful it was not my face that got burned, I agree!


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I only had to go to A&E once when I bumped into my brother when he was carrying cup-a-soup and got scalded. Touch wood, that's the worst I've had.


----------



## EMPx (Nov 2, 2014)

I broke my left ankle, collar bone/shoulder, finger, two front ribs, two back ribs, almost dislocated my hip it is now a permanent injury that comes and goes.

I think that's about it for now.....


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Decapitated head.


----------



## EMPx (Nov 2, 2014)

yeah not funny, keep trying....


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

Boxer's fracture


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Busted my head open. 

Broke my right fore arm in two places, almost had to get reconstructive surgery. 

Broke my nose. 


All of these happened while riding my BMX bicycle.


----------



## saffant (May 26, 2010)

Was obliterated into tiny particles as the result of my recent voyage into a blackhole. Much to my surprise it was a wormhole, and I came back through time, this time with SA. Now i'm here trying to recant and recollect my experiences and memories.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, I've gotten some pretty bad ones from being around horses. No broken bones yet though, knock on wood. (I drank a loooooot of milk growing up and I guess I just have good luck.)

1. I got kicked by a horse directly on my left hip/thigh. I was so badly bruised that I could barely walk for 2 weeks. And I had a bruise in the shape of a horse hoof. I kid you not, I have a picture of it somewhere. (Basically what happened was the horse spooked at something and I, unfortunately, happened to be directly in the line of fire so to speak. I pretty much went as white as a ghost and didn't say anything for a full 5 mins. I just sort of stood there, hovering awkwardly, while my mom and brothers freaked out.) I honestly don't know how he didn't break my femur.

2. I was galloping this other horse through a field one day and he decided to act like we were in a rodeo and randomly started bucking. I was caught completely off guard and went flying over his head, face planted in the grass and slid for a while on the right side of my body. I somehow managed to tuck and roll and I think that's the only reason I didn't end up with a broken arm or worse. But I was so bruised and cut up all over my face for weeks, I looked like I'd gotten abused.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had any serious injuries, no broken bones. I had an ankle sprain once that bothered me for months. I never went to a doctor. I've had several bad cuts and have the scars to prove it. Stepped on a nail once and went to the ER. Fortunately the nail didn't penetrate too far into the foot.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

It was emotional, not physical. Being betrayed


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Probably when I accidently trapped my fingers in a door hinge when I was a kid.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I tore my ACL in my right knee a little over a year ago. I heard it snap and everything. 

I can put weight on it now, the only thing I can't do is squat or sit cross legged for very long.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Guitar fell on my toe and popped my toe nail off.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I slipped on the ice and got a rock lodged underneath my knee. Cleaned it up with some mouthwash and let it "air". Left a pretty big scab for several months. No hospital or proper medical care.

Been to a hospital for severe dehydration and alcohol poisoning once thogh, but that doesn't count as an injury, right?


----------



## Raspberriexx (Dec 3, 2014)

Dunno if this counts as an injury, but i got blood poisoning when a dentist removed my tooth and i had to spend 5 days in the hospital. Other than that i have only got bruises, small scars and concussions.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I broke my collar bone playing rugby a few years ago, that hurt for a few months. My shoulder still ached if I had to write in exams.

However, being stung by a jelly fish in Greece was way more painful. I had marks on my legs for years after it happened.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Broken bones, torn muscle, injuries from a fall, septicemia, pretty severe depression once or twice, lots of things requiring stitches, some concussions from sports and accidents- almost all when I was growing up.


----------



## dandynamo (Oct 14, 2011)

When I was a kid I hit my head a lot. The worst was probably when I tried to jump off the top bunk bed in Superman fashion onto the lower opposing bed. Instead my feet slipped through the sheets from under me and I fell head first, slamming the front of my face into the wooden corner of the bed. Blood pouring everywhere as I ran down the stairs screaming for my mum. She thought I was laughing. I'm not sure how I didn't break my neck from such a fall. Thing I remember about the couple of times I had my head stitched up was that they used this jelly stuff that they squeezed onto (into?) my wound. Never knew what it was for though.

Another time, which wasn't very serious but stuck with me, was when I was swimming at the beach. A big wave came in bringing me underwater and scorpioning my legs over my back and head. What came after was my face being dragged through the sand underwater. My bottom lip was left hanging and bleeding from being used as a human shovel and my back really hurt. My dad couldn't help me because the wave knocked his glasses off so he couldn't see. Mum wasn't too impressed with us.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

A few months ago, i accidentally punched a french door which caused a ginormous cut on my wrist. It was really nasty, it cut almost halfway through. It didn't really hurt though.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never had any broken bones. Climbed a fence when I was a kid and fell and sprained my elbow. Another time got my finger caught in a door.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Fractured skull.
> 
> My injury was the reason the council decided to put rubber surfaces underneath the swings in the local park. I feel strangely proud of that 8)


 So if it were to happen today, you'd probably bounce?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I really don't know. The most painful thing that ever happened to me was when I accidentally set myself on fire. It was a pretty bad burn, I guess. Probably the closest I ever came to an injury that could have been life threatening.

I have to say falling on your face is pretty unpleasant. Though I wasn't conscious to experience the immediate effect. Not a serious injury but the aftermath was really ugly until all the wounds healed. 

A broken toe is pretty minor but it friggin HURTS! 

There was that time when I (accidentally) sawed the tip of my thumb in half with an electric knife. It wasn't as bad as it looked. I mean, most cuts heal on their own even if they look terrible and bleed a lot. I wasn't gonna die from it or anything. 

There was this one time when this guy I knew threw a rock and hit me in the head. That needed stitches and it was pretty unpleasant.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

A few years back, had a really bad day at work, where a co-worker screwed up and blamed me for it, when I had nothing to do with it. The anger festered on my two hour commute home, and when I got home punched the refrigerator door, right at the edge, where it didn't give. A nice bunch of fractures in my hand.

Of course I did this in the summer... and anyone who has worn a cast during the summer can testify to the misery.

Tore my knee when playing baseball and my foot got stuck in a ditch while I was running. Couldn't walk for weeks.

After that comes tearing a disc (lumbar) after trying to be the man at work carrying two five gallon bottles of water with no handles (by the neck), from a shelf 4 feet high. Did this several times as I had no help, and eventually ended up in pan.


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

I never had anything broken but at a very young age I feel under the tractor (rear wheels) and it really did some bad damage to my skin. I have about 30 cm long scar on my right leg.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Severe concussion from a clash of heads in a soccer game.

I temporarily lost my memory (couldn't remember name or date of birth), couldn't keep anything down, not even water. I must have vomited around 40 to 50 times in all trying to drink some water. Was in hospital for 3 days on a drip and I wasn't even allowed to shower alone. Getting naked in front of a particularly camp male nurse was a very interesting and awkward experience to say the least!


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Nearly amputating my left thumb when I was 12.. 67 stitches to put it back on


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

DarrellLicht said:


> Nearly amputating my left thumb when I was 12.. 67 stitches to put it back on


Wow. How did that happen?

When I was around 11 or 10 I was in a fight with my little brother over nothing. Right at the moment I wanted to hit him my father closed the door and I smashed one of the glass of windows with my wrist. It was literally like a movie scene with blood gushing out my artery for a few seconds. I was rushed to the hospital for stitches. Probably the worst accident I have had because it scared the hell out of my family and I really thought I was going to die.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

JoeDoe87 said:


> Wow. How did that happen?
> 
> When I was around 11 or 10 I was in a fight with my little brother over nothing. Right at the moment I wanted to hit him my father closed the door and I smashed one of the glass of windows with my wrist. It was literally like a movie scene with blood gushing out my artery for a few seconds. I was rushed to the hospital for stitches. Probably the worst accident I have had because it scared the hell out of my family and I really thought I was going to die.


 building a diorama for school project + using fresh utility knife blade to saw on a plastic cylinder end+ not paying attention+ my finger slipped= big ouch...

I bet that looked really bad-*** though. Like when the terminator throws its fist in a windshield. LOL.


----------



## Teflondon (Dec 5, 2014)

I played on a soccer team in my teens and one time this kid came flying in for a diving header, but missed the ball completely and got me straight in the face. I broke my eye socket and nose. There was blood everywhere, and soon afterwards my face blew up and over time turned just about every color imaginable. I spent the next few weeks doing my best Elephant Man impression to people. I got pretty good at it towards the end there.


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

DarrellLicht said:


> building a diorama for school project + using fresh utility knife blade to saw on a plastic cylinder end+ not paying attention+ my finger slipped= big ouch...
> 
> I bet that looked really bad-*** though. Like when the terminator throws its fist in a windshield. LOL.


Lol. I guess...minus the 100 pounds of muscles.

You know...there are other, more direct ways of letting the teacher know that you give the class "a thumb down". Just kidding. That sounds gruesome. Glad you didn't end up losing it.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I fell down the stairs. 

Am serious.


----------



## Kaloop (Apr 1, 2014)

The worst injury I should have had was when I fell out of a moving car :um…twice as a child, but I only got a few scrapes both times. The worst injury that I have ever had is a burn by an iron.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I sprained my left ankle 4 times


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

herniated disc in the neck from a bus accident 3+ years ago


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Broke a knuckle a week ago.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

I fell down the stairs when I was four. I was getting ready for a Halloween party and was dressed as a witch. I broke my arm and skinned the tip of my nose.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

When I was about 7 or 8, I nearly sliced one side of my nose off on my bike handlebars. I went to the hospital but didn't need stitches and my nose ended up healing all the way. It was a miracle because it could have been worse. 

Also when I was 2, I sliced the area between my two eye brows on a glass table at a retail shop. I actually had to get stitches and it left a scar there.  Looks ugly sometimes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buckyx said:


> damn shoulder injury still persists, in 1 week it will be 2 months
> I injured just hanging on the bar, happend the exact second I hanged
> 
> cant do deep push ups without pain, cant do even inverted rows, cant raise objects overhead without pain
> ...


I would have that shoulder looked at, man. Two months is an awful long time to have to put up with the pain.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buckyx said:


> yea weird, still a bit painful during some movements or just while doing nothing hm
> 
> I got drunk on new year and did push ups, handstand and pull ups without pain so I think my body is trolling me lol


But, you were also numb.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Broken shoulder. About 4 months ago.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Broke my finger in volleyball


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

I tore my mcl and acl in my knee about 2 months ago. My knee throbs all the time and buckles when I least expect it but it's improving a little every week.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Where do you start.... My most dangerous injury I went over the head of a horse but no one took me to the doctor so by the time I had complained of wrist and knee pain for months and then years no one could figure out what I'd done. I also have amnesia of the week afterward. 

Biggest visible injury was bicycle tag, it seemed like a perfectly good idea, and I swung my 21 speed at full speed on to a gravel alley. Crunchy. I shredded my forearm from wrist to elbow. Over the past 15 years the scars have faded down to about 4" long by my elbow. 

I cut my thumb to the bone with a pocket knife while building a fort but that's not so major. 

Shattered my ankle. That surprisingly wasn't that painful and they decided not to do surgery partially because the pieces were too small to pin. I got crutches and told to be very very very careful or I might shift a chunk of bone out of place.

A puncture wound on my backside from a barbwire fence seemed to have healed (my mom refused to take me to the doctor) but ~12 years after it happened we found an infection had steadily been spreading around my back until I could not stand. They sliced 6" along my spine and cut out so much tissue the original wound that was 4" from my tailbone is now part of the scar line on my spine after the excess skin was cut and things were stitched and stapled together. That has to be the worst pain I've ever been in. I should have stayed in the hospital another day on morphine. I have a new level 10 pain comparison when they ask you to rate your pain on that stupid chart of theirs.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

i broke my life


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Fell off a ladder, knocked out and bruised ribs. Fell out the back of my truck, dislocated shoulder. Glad I was able to get it back in place without having to call for help. I don't like falling.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Second and third degree burns covering my fingers, hand, and wrist.

Ouch.


----------



## grapesatmidnight (Dec 29, 2014)

Arr it was horrible. My brain decided I had to be nervous in social situations or sometimes even just by the thought of it ! And sometimes just sometimes, it would make me feel like utter **** and that i'd never amount to anything. 
But no, it's all good now ;D (!)


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Three deep cuts on my knuckles simultaneously.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

cut my finger on a cheese grater.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

decapitation


----------



## izbits (Jul 6, 2015)

A greenstick fracture in my right wrist from diving into a goal post when I was a kid. Also sliced my leg open and had to get seven staples, and another time a few stitches in my left wrist from a failed suicide attempt. There was a lot of blood.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

My brother had a seizure while driving me to school and we got in a car crash, and I wasn't wearing a seat belt. It's wasn't as bad as it could have been, but it still hurt. But yeah I got huge bruises on my legs and thighs, and pretty bad whiplash


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

When I was seven years old I got hit in the face with a soccerball, so hard that it completely knocked me unconscious. Yeah, soccer ball 1, TenYears...0.

When I was eight, I was riding my bike, full speed, and ran over a patch of gravel on the road and went over the handle bars. I had to get stitches in my face. That was fun. I had road rash everywhere for a while.

A few years ago I was hospitalized and put in ICU after a suicide attempt, for three days. I won't go into details because I don't think it's allowed here, but that really screwed me up for a while.

I've also gotten a few third degree burns. Those. Hurt. And the scars never really faded, but can usually be covered up.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

* I scratched my eyeball a few times when I was very little, and had to get dye in it at the hospital.

* I have sprained my ankles a few times. One of those times was at the same time I had a little break in my leg bone that I didn't know about until after it healed.

* When I was about four, I fell off a seat outside and hit my face on a table. One of my front baby teeth got knocked out, and I had a sore back.

* When I was 8, I got my fingers stuck to the ice inside a freezer, and they got frostbite.

* When I was 17, I slipped on some concrete stairs and broke both of the bones in the bottom of my leg and started to bleed from an artery. One of the bones went through my skin and I had to go to hospital in an ambulance and have surgery. The doctors told my parents they might not be able to save my leg, because they couldn't find the pulse in my foot. It hasn't been the same since then, and I'll have swelling, pain and tiny blood clots in it for the rest of my life.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I broke my left wrist 4 years ago.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

By far my traumatic brain injuries, it's ruined my life. Other injuries include; dislocated shoulder, jarred my other shoulder a few times (both aren't great now), broken wrist, badly damaged my ankle (couldn't walk on it for about 6 weeks and my balance on it is terrible now), broken nose, stab wound in my foot, cracked my head open, and an incident involving a bench and my groin when I was a kid (was very painful)


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I got a black eye when I was in grade school. That's probably the worse it got for me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

goku23 said:


> where to start!
> 
> - pec tendon ripped off the muscle. body responded really well to weight training and gained strength fast, but as muscles grew and got stronger tendons obviously take a lot longer to strengthen and it gave way.
> (at the end of 2010)
> ...


Please bro, I just started training today 

I hate stories like these..


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I have sprained my ankle. I jumped from a swing once and landed with my one foot askew, and at the same time pushing my achilles tendon way too much.

Also I got a nail up in my thigh. It was sticking up from the floor, and I fell on top of it  

Oh, and the day after the nail I got skewer at the back of my throat. We met the same doctor 

Qnd I also crushed all my fingers (I started bleeding on all of them) when I was bicycling as little, between a bicycle steering wheel and a fence. 

I have also cut myself quite a lot of times up through the years(Not on purpose though).

My sister opened an umbrella in my eye once. 

Probably lots of other things as well, but smaller things I don't remember.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Dislocated my shoulder once, during winter when I was walking to school in Bulgaria. Alot of the ground was frozen and I slipped over it. Luckily, I had my grandfather to catch me and my backpack broke my fall. It hurt really badly for months and I was supposed to be wearing a cast, but I didn't because of how badly I was being bullied at the time, I was too embarrassed to. 

I've also fallen down stairs pretty badly when I was younger, too. Before I used to get shampoo in my eyes alot and it stung extremely bad.


----------



## anxiousanddepressed (Sep 30, 2013)

LOWER BACK PAIN!!!!

I have recently suffered from a work injury, I strained a lower back sprain from bending over for too long. I have been off work for three weeks and I am very anxious to get back to work, but also anxious about potential re-injury....I hope everything will be fine since I have no pain anymore and I will continue to do the exercises the physiotherapist taught me. 

I must say I strongly recommend seeing a physiotherapist if you suffer from any kind of back pain as it has helped me immensely!!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hamstring


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Broken collarbone/dislocated shoulder.


----------

